#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Gerenciamento via web para Mikrotik em provedores wireless

## mkweb

Sistema para controle de provedor Wireless que interage com servidor mikrotik.

VANTAGENS:

-Controle de mensalidades, inclusive com corte automático. (boleto bancário ou recebimento no local do provedor)

-Otimização nas etapas de instalação

-Ferramenta para atendimento aos cliente (para a equipe técnica)

-Nível de usuário para usuários o sistema

-Cadastra / Edita configurações dos clientes em um servidor Mikrotik

-A facilidade permite que qualquer pessoa possa cadastrar novos clientes no sistema


Maiores informações com [email protected]

----------


## Genis

onde tem este sistema, e quanto custa?

----------


## juliusarraes

Tem site sobre o produto?

----------


## netuai

dependendo do valor tambem me interesso

----------


## adepad

Eu tambem estou precisando por favor posto o site ai!

Aguardo retorno!

----------


## Michael

Usamos o VIGO, mas o preço é muito salgado 
esse que cito abaixo parece ser muito bom e o preço também
vou testa-lo e talvez até migrar.


MK-AUTH

----------


## evertonfritz

quanto esta este sistema.
e nao tem uma demosntracao.
Obrigado

----------


## juliusarraes

Estarei Colocando o meu a disposição... mensalidade por mes para uso bem baixinha... todo mes vence serial... após pagamento... ok...

----------


## mkweb

Olá

Colega este sistema foi feito sobre medida para minha empresa.

Tenho um provedor de internet via-rádio que abrange 7 cidades da região em torno de 2700 clientes, e trabalho com rede de computadores / segurança (Linux) e estou estudando php pois como trabalho com rede e sempre preciso de ferramentas via web para facilitar minha vida, então fui para São Paulo para fazer um curso de php Orientado a Objeto e conversando com o professor, que tem muito conhecimento, inclusive ele reside e trabalha em Brasília para a Caixa Econômica Federal e Banco do Brasil entre muitas outras. E voltando a historia eu fiquei amigo dele, as idéias bateram e decidimos montar um sistema. Mais não era um sistema qualquer, pq tem mtos por ai como MyAuth, webmikrotik e muitos mais, que na verdade tem mta coisa que não é utilizado para otimizar a empresa, este era o foco... A idéia é otimizar todas as tarefas de um provedor. Vai lá...

QUEM FAZ PARTE DO PROJETO

EU Consultor de TI
meu SÓCIO do provedor e da empresa de TI, também consultor de TI
DESENVOLVEDOR

EU como gerente comercial do provedor, mais que ninguém sei quais os procedimentos para otimizar todas as tarefas do provedor, mais isso tudo no MKWEB assim centraliza todas informações. Desde o Atendimento ao cliente, até o Financeiro, tudo facilitado. Minha intenção era fazer com que o sistema fizesse tarefas maçantes que tenho certeza que a maioria dos provedores fazem manualmente, tarefas como corte de usuários por falta de débito, relatórios para saber se a divisão de clientes para cada antena está bom, qqr um sabe que qqr rádio com mais de 40 usuário está mto diferente de ter a mesma performance que com 15 usuário, mais quase ninguém controla, por isso e por muitas outras situações este sistema é importante. Para ser apenas gerenciar e não fazer as tarefas maçantes.

Estarei liberando ele em uma página para teste, ai é melhor para visualizar todas as funções.

Para adiantar vou falar superficialmente do sistema.

Devido ao avançado conhecimento do Desenvolvedor do sistema MKWEB, o site é muito seguro pois utiliza a mais alta tecnologia e inteligência (XHTML, PHP ), o sistema é todo orientado a objeto e muito bem planejado, fácil de ser acessado. 

O MKWEB interage com um Servidor MIKROTIK que precisa apensa de um IP fixo. Posso dizer que em meu provedor já testei várias formas de controle de usuários e para a segurança e eficiência, hoje, nada melhor que a autenticação por PPPOE se a preocupação for sergurança e qualidade. O controle dos servidores MIKROTIK poderão ser feitos todo via WEB e nada de softwares instalados em máquinas, tudo web.

POR FAVOR ME ENVIEM UM EMAIL DIZENDO QUE TEM INTERESSE QUE EU MANDO O ACESSO AO SITE E MANDO A DOCUMENTAÇÃO, OBRIGADO



[email protected]

----------


## mkweb

> Usamos o VIGO, mas o preço é muito salgado 
> esse que cito abaixo parece ser muito bom e o preço também
> vou testa-lo e talvez até migrar.
> 
> 
> MK-AUTH


Colega, aguarde eu liberar o sistema para você, não vai se arrepender, me envie seu email

Obrigado

[email protected]ail.com

----------


## mkweb

> quanto esta este sistema.
> e nao tem uma demosntracao.
> Obrigado


Colega, me envie seu email para que eu envie a documentação e o acesso ao site

Obrigado

[email protected]

----------


## jociano

*Mais não era um sistema qualquer, pq tem mtos por ai como MyAuth, webmikrotik e muitos mais, que na verdade tem mta coisa que não é utilizado para otimizar a empresa, este era o foco... A idéia é otimizar todas as tarefas de um provedor. Vai lá...*


Amigo não desmereça o sistema dos outros, pois assim como você eles tiveram muito trabalho para desenvolver seus sistemas, e mesmo com todo problema foi a salvação para nós assim que começamos nesse ramo. Então acho que seu sistema deve ser a mesma coisa ou se não pior...flw!

----------


## mkweb

> *Mais não era um sistema qualquer, pq tem mtos por ai como MyAuth, webmikrotik e muitos mais, que na verdade tem mta coisa que não é utilizado para otimizar a empresa, este era o foco... A idéia é otimizar todas as tarefas de um provedor. Vai lá...*
> 
> 
> Amigo não desmereça o sistema dos outros, pois assim como você eles tiveram muito trabalho para desenvolver seus sistemas, e mesmo com todo problema foi a salvação para nós assim que começamos nesse ramo. Então acho que seu sistema deve ser a mesma coisa ou se não pior...flw!




Colega, não estou desmerecendo, pois o MyAuth é muito eficiente so que como eu possuo um provedor estudei implantar o MA tbm, pois ele é bom sim, apenas tem coisas d mais, o que acaba confundindo a administração, pois o MKWEB foi feito para otimizar as tarefas com recursos realmente utilizáveis, e não com ferramentas que serão apenas observadas raramente apenas para preencher o menu.

Outra coisa, nosso sistema é para provedores que realmente precisam de uma faxina geral, ORGANIZAÇÃO, principalmente para TODOS os funcionarios, desde a atendente e principalmente os instaladores. Ah e se você se contentou com o MA é porque com certeza deve levar seu provedor bem nas coxas... e por favor se quiser comparar sem conhecer os dois produtos, faça isso em um tópico seu por favor, Obrigado!!!

----------


## marcosdiirr

Amigo ja te enviei email solicitando mais informações e como testa o sistema e ainda nao obtive resposta.
Estou no arguardo.

[email protected]

Atenciosamente 

Marcos Diirr

----------


## jociano

_Ah e se você se contentou com o MA é porque com certeza deve levar seu provedor bem nas coxas... e por favor se quiser comparar sem conhecer os dois produtos, faça isso em um tópico seu por favor, Obrigado!!!_



Não uso o MyAuth, mas ainda sim com esse seu ultimo comentário acima você continua desmerecendo o sistema dos outros e ainda exaltando o seu. Uso o MyRouter e estamos implantando o VIGO que para mim é hoje o melhor sistema para gerenciamento de provedores.

----------


## mkweb

Colega faça como prefirir... E nunca diga qual é o melhor, e sim qual é o mais eficiênte. A única coisa que posso dizer é que o MKWEB muda todos os conceitos quanto a Segurança e Eficiência.

----------


## mtmassa

Bom sem querer bancar o chato mas ... muita propaganda e nada de concreto, acredito que todos sejam bons, e assim como um pode me atender melhor para outro o mesmo podera nao servir... entao o jeito e aguardar uma versao concreta que possa ser liberada para testes e assim cada um podera tirar suas proprias conclusoes ao invez de ficar vendo os pais falando que o seu filho e mais bonito. Ok parabens por mais um sistema criado e ate a liberação de uma versao para avaliação!

----------


## jociano

> Colega faça como prefirir... E nunca diga qual é o melhor, e sim qual é o mais eficiênte. A única coisa que posso dizer é que o MKWEB muda todos os conceitos quanto a Segurança e Eficiência.


Mas quem falou foi você e não eu! Você quem disse que o seu sistema é melhor e tals! Eu apenas no final disse que o VIGO se sobressae dos demais!

----------


## Genis

nossa quanta falta de proficionalismo, um tacando a pedra no outro, gente vamos ser mais humildes, se o seu é bom, não tem q ser o melhor, temos sempre tentar fazer melhor sim, mais não jogar pedras, vamos deixar aparecer as nossa qualidades, se for o melhor que DEUS abençoes muito para que todos goste, tanto do produto como tambem do preço, aqui a maioria tem menos de 500 clientes, por isso o preço tem que ser cabivel a cada bolso. se errei me desculpe mais vamos pensar melhor. que todos tenha um bom dia.

----------


## izaufernandes

Amigo, fala aí do seu produto, funcionalidades, instalação (se é prática ou exige conhecimento específico), se a licença e aberta independente da quantidade de clientes, um demo etc e preço que é o mais importante, porque na realidade é isso que nós (futuros clientes e colaboradores) queremos ouvir, ou ver. rs

----------


## larryhc

Meu Deus..
é a mesma coisa de falar "olha o sujo falando do mal lavado" me desculpem más o tópic é para mostrar o trabalho da ferramenta que é prestada pelo colega, queremos um software que funcione para nossos clientes, é sempre bom um sistema que gera boleta e várias outras funções.


Coloque imagens do programa, para que possamos visualizar da melhor.


Abraço  :Ciao:

----------


## mkweb

Por favor, quem tiver interesse no sistema MKWEB por favor envie um email para [email protected] , pois nosso comprometimento com os interessados é muito sério e totalmente individual devido a necessidade de cada um.

Obrigado!!!

----------


## IPCorpore

> Por favor, quem tiver interesse no sistema MKWEB por favor envie um email para [email protected] , pois nosso comprometimento com os interessados é muito sério e totalmente individual devido a necessidade de cada um.
> 
> Obrigado!!!


Olá MkWeb, enviei um e-mail ontem comunicando meu interesse, mas até o presente momento não obtive resposta. Pode checar por gentileza?

Obrigado.

----------


## jociano

> Meu Deus..
> é a mesma coisa de falar "olha o sujo falando do mal lavado" me desculpem más o tópic é para mostrar o trabalho da ferramenta que é prestada pelo colega, queremos um software que funcione para nossos clientes, é sempre bom um sistema que gera boleta e várias outras funções.
> 
> 
> Coloque imagens do programa, para que possamos visualizar da melhor.
> 
> 
> Abraço


Rapazinho, se liga!!!

Estou apenas defendendo todos os outros, porque não admito um kara chegar aqui e vir logo dizer que o sistema dele é melhor do que os outros só por isso e aquilo, tem que ter humildade pelo menos na hóra de se expressar para não passar um tom de superioridade!

----------


## Acronimo

de uma olhada no www.tmsoft.com.br é o melhor q ta tendo

----------


## cfhank

www.webmikrotik.com.br

----------


## mkweb

Por favor, quem tiver interesse no sistema MKWEB por favor envie um email para [email protected] , pois nosso comprometimento com os interessados é muito sério e totalmente individual devido a necessidade de cada um.

Obrigado!!!

----------


## mkweb

Sistema para controle de provedor Wireless que interage com servidor mikrotik.

VANTAGENS:

-Controle de mensalidades, inclusive com corte automático. (boleto bancário ou recebimento no local do provedor)

-Otimização nas etapas de instalação

-Ferramenta para atendimento aos cliente (para a equipe técnica)

-Nível de usuário para usuários o sistema

-Cadastra / Edita configurações dos clientes em um servidor Mikrotik

-A facilidade permite que qualquer pessoa possa cadastrar novos clientes no sistema


Maiores informações com [email protected]

----------


## mkweb

Por favor, quem tiver interesse no sistema MKWEB por favor envie um email para [email protected] , pois nosso comprometimento com os interessados é muito sério e totalmente individual devido a necessidade de cada um.

Obrigado!!!

----------


## mkweb

Venho através desta informar que o acesso ao sistema MkWeb será no dia 05/04/2009, onde estaremos liberando o acesso ao sistema e também o acesso a um servidor Mikrotik para que os interessados possam ver realmente como funciona.

O sistema MkWeb é uma ferramenta imprescindível para provedores de interner Wireless que necessitam de organização em todas as tarefas relacionadas, centralizando tudo em uma só ferramenta, e melhor ainda, tudo via web.

Agradeço aos interessados e peço que aguardem pois é muito pouco tempo e estamos finalizando todo o material para melhor informar o funcionamento do MkWeb.

Giuliano Fernandes
Engenheiro de Telecomunicações

----------


## mkweb

Por favor, quem tiver interesse no sistema MKWEB por favor envie um email para [email protected] , pois nosso comprometimento com os interessados é muito sério e totalmente individual devido a necessidade de cada um.

Obrigado pessoal!!!

----------


## Magal

*Este foi o programa que assisti ao demo!!!*




> www.webmikrotik.com.br

----------


## mkweb

Sistema para controle de provedor Wireless que interage com servidor mikrotik.

VANTAGENS:

-Controle de mensalidades, inclusive com corte automático. (boleto bancário ou recebimento no local do provedor)

-Otimização nas etapas de instalação

-Ferramenta para atendimento aos cliente (para a equipe técnica)

-Nível de usuário para usuários o sistema

-Cadastra / Edita configurações dos clientes em um servidor Mikrotik

-A facilidade permite que qualquer pessoa possa cadastrar novos clientes no sistema


Maiores informações com [email protected]

----------


## mkweb

Venho através desta informar que o acesso ao sistema MkWeb será no dia 05/04/2009, onde estaremos liberando o acesso ao sistema e também o acesso a um servidor Mikrotik para que os interessados possam ver realmente como funciona.

O sistema MkWeb é uma ferramenta imprescindível para provedores de interner Wireless que necessitam de organização em todas as tarefas relacionadas, centralizando tudo em uma só ferramenta, e melhor ainda, tudo via web.

Agradeço aos interessados e peço que aguardem pois é muito pouco tempo e estamos finalizando todo o material para melhor informar o funcionamento do MkWeb.

Giuliano Fernandes
Engenharia de Telecomunicações

----------


## mkweb

Por favor, quem tiver interesse no sistema MKWEB por favor envie um email para [email protected] , pois nosso comprometimento com os interessados é muito sério e totalmente individual devido a necessidade de cada um.

Obrigado!!!

----------


## cfhank

o sistema www.webmikrotik.com.br tem todos os item citados

acessem o site e vejam os screenshots, video do sistema, valores, recursos, para acesso demostrativo acesse o provedor de teste:

www.provedor.net.br/modulos.php?nome=admin

*Administração do Sistema*
Usuário: *admin* 
Senha: *admin* 


www.provedor.net.br

*Central do Cliente:*
Usuário: *cliente* 
Senha: *cliente*

----------


## mkweb

Colega, seu sistema pode até ter todos estes itens mas pelo jeito não deve ser tão bom assim para ter que fazer propaganda no tópico de outros produtos, com certeza seu produto deve ser tão bom quanto seu desespero....

MkWeb veio para mudar o conceito de gerenciamento dos provedores!

contato: [email protected]

----------


## mkweb

Sistema para controle de provedor Wireless que interage com servidor mikrotik.

VANTAGENS:

-Controle de mensalidades, inclusive com corte automático. (boleto bancário ou recebimento no local do provedor)

-Otimização nas etapas de instalação

-Ferramenta para atendimento aos cliente (para a equipe técnica)

-Nível de usuário para usuários o sistema

-Cadastra / Edita configurações dos clientes em um servidor Mikrotik

-A facilidade permite que qualquer pessoa possa cadastrar novos clientes no sistema


Maiores informações com [email protected]

----------


## mkweb

Venho através desta informar que o acesso ao sistema MkWeb será no dia 05/04/2009, onde estaremos liberando o acesso ao sistema e também o acesso a um servidor Mikrotik para que os interessados possam ver realmente como funciona.

O sistema MkWeb é uma ferramenta imprescindível para provedores de interner Wireless que necessitam de organização em todas as tarefas relacionadas, centralizando tudo em uma só ferramenta, e melhor ainda, tudo via web.

Agradeço aos interessados e peço que aguardem pois é muito pouco tempo e estamos finalizando todo o material para melhor informar o funcionamento do MkWeb.

Giuliano Fernandes
Engenharia de Telecomunicações

----------


## mkweb

Por favor, quem tiver interesse no sistema MKWEB por favor envie um email para [email protected] , pois nosso comprometimento com os interessados é muito sério e totalmente individual devido a necessidade de cada um.

Obrigado!!!

----------


## mkweb

em breve!!!! 05/04/2009

----------


## mkweb

Sistema para controle de provedor Wireless que interage com servidor mikrotik.

VANTAGENS:

-Controle de mensalidades, inclusive com corte automático. (boleto bancário ou recebimento no local do provedor)

-Otimização nas etapas de instalação

-Ferramenta para atendimento aos cliente (para a equipe técnica)

-Nível de usuário para usuários o sistema

-Cadastra / Edita configurações dos clientes em um servidor Mikrotik

-A facilidade permite que qualquer pessoa possa cadastrar novos clientes no sistema


Maiores informações com [email protected]

----------


## mkweb

Venho através desta informar que o acesso ao sistema MkWeb será no dia 05/04/2009, onde estaremos liberando o acesso ao sistema e também o acesso a um servidor Mikrotik para que os interessados possam ver realmente como funciona.

O sistema MkWeb é uma ferramenta imprescindível para provedores de interner Wireless que necessitam de organização em todas as tarefas relacionadas, centralizando tudo em uma só ferramenta, e melhor ainda, tudo via web.

Agradeço aos interessados e peço que aguardem pois é muito pouco tempo e estamos finalizando todo o material para melhor informar o funcionamento do MkWeb.

Giuliano Fernandes
Engenharia de Telecomunicações

----------


## mkweb

Por favor, quem tiver interesse no sistema MKWEB por favor envie um email para [email protected] , pois nosso comprometimento com os interessados é muito sério e totalmente individual devido a necessidade de cada um.

Obrigado pessoal!!!

----------


## larryhc

Pessoal, não é falando mal do amigo de cima não más tem aquele ditado que fala assim: "Quem faz muita propaganda é pra compensar a baixa qualidade do produto" vamos aguardar até a data que será disponibilizado a demostração, o outro painel achei bem interessante...

Abraço  :Ciao:

----------


## Acronimo

preciso de um que tenha servidor de correio

----------


## adepad

Amigo preciso de um sistema que mande aviso de bloqueio ao cliente, eu uso ppoe o seu sistema faz isso?

Obrigado.




> Venho através desta informar que o acesso ao sistema MkWeb será no dia 05/04/2009, onde estaremos liberando o acesso ao sistema e também o acesso a um servidor Mikrotik para que os interessados possam ver realmente como funciona.
> 
> O sistema MkWeb é uma ferramenta imprescindível para provedores de interner Wireless que necessitam de organização em todas as tarefas relacionadas, centralizando tudo em uma só ferramenta, e melhor ainda, tudo via web.
> 
> Agradeço aos interessados e peço que aguardem pois é muito pouco tempo e estamos finalizando todo o material para melhor informar o funcionamento do MkWeb.
> 
> Giuliano Fernandes
> Engenharia de Telecomunicações

----------


## mkweb

Colega, respondendo a sua pergunta.

Ainda não foi realmente divulgado as ferramentas do sistema, mais para lhe adiantar, o que deve fazer isso é o servidor Mikrotik, onde cadastra em uma lista o ip do cliente no qual será redirecionado para uma página "a de corte" , isso é feito no firewall. Mas quem cadastra o ip do cliente que deve ser cortado é uma rotina do sistema, assim como o cliente é liberado após o pgto dos débitos, tudo automáticamente.

Há, para frisar melhor, nós implementamos o sistema e também configuramos servidores PPPOE.

às ordens...

----------


## adepad

> Colega, respondendo a sua pergunta.
> 
> Ainda não foi realmente divulgado as ferramentas do sistema, mais para lhe adiantar, o que deve fazer isso é o servidor Mikrotik, onde cadastra em uma lista o ip do cliente no qual será redirecionado para uma página "a de corte" , isso é feito no firewall. Mas quem cadastra o ip do cliente que deve ser cortado é uma rotina do sistema, assim como o cliente é liberado após o pgto dos débitos, tudo automáticamente.
> 
> Há, para frisar melhor, nós implementamos o sistema e também configuramos servidores PPPOE.
> 
> às ordens...



Otimo então quando tiver funcionando vou querer testar o sistema pois preciso disso em carater de urgencia!

Obrigado!

----------


## cfhank

> Amigo preciso de um sistema que mande aviso de bloqueio ao cliente, eu uso ppoe o seu sistema faz isso?
> 
> Obrigado.


 
amigo o www.webmikrotik.com.br já tem isso implementado, mensagem de cobrança de pagamento e mensagem de bloqueio total por falta de pagamento... entre no site e veja os recursos, e a demostração do sistema

----------


## mkweb

> Otimo então quando tiver funcionando vou querer testar o sistema pois preciso disso em carater de urgencia!
> 
> Obrigado!



Amigo me mande um email pois a versão teste será liberado individualmente, obrigado.

[email protected]



______________________________________________________________
MkWeb ::: Inteligência e Satisfação :::

----------


## wimigasltda

> amigo o www.webmikrotik.com.br já tem isso implementado, mensagem de cobrança de pagamento e mensagem de bloqueio total por falta de pagamento... entre no site e veja os recursos, e a demostração do sistema


Realmente vi e achei muito bacana seu sitema 

mas,mas...etc...

Cara muito caro pagar R$ 460 reais por mês, ou 50 reais pra 50 clientes com limitações. é bravito.
Nõ tem ngociações neste valores.

Mas uma pergunta, ele se adapta as minhas necessidades, ou eu tenho que me adaptar ao programa.

To usando Mk-auth muito prático tambem. Até dei idéis pro Pedro cobrar por novas atualizações.

Carcaracha.

----------


## kryseck

> Realmente vi e achei muito bacana seu sitema 
> 
> mas,mas...etc...
> 
> Cara muito caro pagar R$ 460 reais por mês, ou 50 reais pra 50 clientes com limitações. é bravito.
> Nõ tem ngociações neste valores.
> 
> Mas uma pergunta, ele se adapta as minhas necessidades, ou eu tenho que me adaptar ao programa.
> 
> ...



Viiiixi...muitcha plata!
Concordo com vc!

O sistema realmene parece ser bom, mas ter q pagar R$460,00 mensal é dose.
Até pode valer R$999,00 em um único pagamento e ponto, sem mensalidade.

É como se tivessemos q pagar mensalidade pra usar o windows ou linux...como seria isso?!

----------


## adepad

> Viiiixi...muitcha plata!
> Concordo com vc!
> 
> O sistema realmene parece ser bom, mas ter q pagar R$460,00 mensal é dose.
> Até pode valer R$999,00 em um único pagamento e ponto, sem mensalidade.
> 
> É como se tivessemos q pagar mensalidade pra usar o windows ou linux...como seria isso?!


 
É de fato é o que eu estou precisando mas tambem achei muito puxado pois o mesmo vc compra e tem pagar mensalidade ou anuidade, ai fica complicado, mas gostaria de conversar para ver o que conseguimos pois realmente gostei muito do sistema!

----------


## Acronimo

tb acho, não ligo em pagar 3000 em um sistema que funcione legal, o que eu ligo é pagar mensalidade, assim é uma forma de ficarmos presos, por isso que sou 100% myauth, pago 800 pelo myauth 3 e não pago mais nada, sempre que tem nova farramente ou atualização a tmsoft faz isso sem cobrar nada, e fora que o suporte é gratis, este negocio de pagar mensalidade em um sistema é uma forma de prender o cliente, (nos) para dependermos sempre deles, vai que um dia eles parem de dar assistencia no sistema? vai que a empresa pare de funcionar, ou que um dia atrasemos o pagamento da mensalidade, o programa automaticamente é cortado, nunca podemos prevê o dia de amanha, amigos sou contra e todos poderiam pensar assim tb ai forçaremos os desenvolvedores a repensar na forma em que cobra, imagine gente, pagar 500 reais por instalação e mais 460 para a mensalidade, tenho 3 provedores imagine o quando eu pagaria, sendo que uso o myauth 2 e o myauth 3 faz tudo o que este software esta fazendo, é parcela unica, a licença é sua, suporte gratis, forum etc, e ainda faz integração ao mk www.tmsoft.com.br vale apena dar uma olhada

----------


## Magal

R$ 460,00 por mês, *é mais caro que o VIGO* que sai por meio salário mínimo mensal e é um ótimo sistema já conhecido no mercado.





> Realmente vi e achei muito bacana seu sitema 
> 
> mas,mas...etc...
> 
> Cara muito caro pagar R$ 460 reais por mês, ou 50 reais pra 50 clientes com limitações. é bravito.
> Nõ tem ngociações neste valores.
> 
> Mas uma pergunta, ele se adapta as minhas necessidades, ou eu tenho que me adaptar ao programa.
> 
> ...

----------


## Acronimo

gostaria de faz\er teste no Mk-auth eu uso o myauh tb estou satisfeito com ele

----------


## cfhank

estamos com mais de 40 clientes... e o valor de 460 é para numero ilimitado de clientes, e não cobramos por atualizações... bem é isso, cada um escolhe o sistema que lhe mais agrada.

----------


## wimigasltda

> estamos com mais de 40 clientes... e o valor de 460 é para numero ilimitado de clientes, e não cobramos por atualizações... bem é isso, cada um escolhe o sistema que lhe mais agrada.


É colega, concordo com voce quanto a cobrar o preço que ache justo, quanto a iso não sou nada contra, mas sempre temos que analisar o mercado e os clientes, que vão usar nossos serviços. Eu poderia cobrar em meu provedor, 100 reais. Mas sei que não conseguiria atender a todos, e com o tempo perderia meus clientes, nao pelos serviços mas sim pelo preço cobrado.

----------


## adepad

> estamos com mais de 40 clientes... e o valor de 460 é para numero ilimitado de clientes, e não cobramos por atualizações... bem é isso, cada um escolhe o sistema que lhe mais agrada.


É de fato o seu sistema parece ser muito bom me despertou muito interesse, mas com esse preço fica bem dificil comprar o mesmo, pois preciso de um sistema, mas a esse custo vou ter que ver outro pois fica uma sugestão colocar um preço e oferecer um suporte durante um periodo, apos isso cobrar um valor ou até mesmo baixar um pouco na anuidade, e tentar ganhar na quantidade se vc tem hoje 40 garanto q tera um valor consideravel, sei que não façil para um programador manter seu conhecimento em dia sem ter estimulos mas poderia baixar um pouco e aumentar bastante as vendas pois eu pagaria sem medo um valor mensal mas teria que ser menor!

----------


## mkweb

Pessoal, aguardem o lançamento do sistema MKWEB, com certeza irá gradar a todos vcs em todos os aspectos...


me enviem o email para acessar o demo


[email protected]

----------


## mkweb

Sistema para controle de provedor Wireless que interage com servidor mikrotik.

VANTAGENS:

-Controle de mensalidades, inclusive com corte automático. (boleto bancário ou recebimento no local do provedor)

-Otimização nas etapas de instalação

-Ferramenta para atendimento aos cliente (para a equipe técnica)

-Nível de usuário para usuários o sistema

-Cadastra / Edita configurações dos clientes em um servidor Mikrotik

-A facilidade permite que qualquer pessoa possa cadastrar novos clientes no sistema


Maiores informações com [email protected]

----------


## mkweb

Venho através desta informar que o acesso ao sistema MkWeb será no dia 05/04/2009, onde estaremos liberando o acesso ao sistema e também o acesso a um servidor Mikrotik para que os interessados possam ver realmente como funciona.

O sistema MkWeb é uma ferramenta imprescindível para provedores de interner Wireless que necessitam de organização em todas as tarefas relacionadas, centralizando tudo em uma só ferramenta, e melhor ainda, tudo via web.

Agradeço aos interessados e peço que aguardem pois é muito pouco tempo e estamos finalizando todo o material para melhor informar o funcionamento do MkWeb.

Giuliano Fernandes
Engenharia de Telecomunicações

----------


## mkweb

Por favor, quem tiver interesse no sistema MKWEB por favor envie um email para [email protected] , pois nosso comprometimento com os interessados é muito sério e totalmente individual devido a necessidade de cada um.

Obrigado pessoal!!!

----------


## 1929

O sistema, pela descrição no site, é muito bom.
Para chegar neste ponto de desenvolvimento deve ter tido um trabalhão.Isto precisa ser reconhecido.
Propriedade intelectual é muito difícil de avalir valores. Eu no passado fiz alguma coisa para meu uso pessoal, quando o Clipper estava em evidência e sei do trabalhão que dá programar. Mas depois de concluido é só deitar e gozar como disse aquela ministra....

Mas o mesmo raciocínio também vale para os donos de provedores. Ninguém conseguiu evoluir sem sacrifícios e muito trabalho.
Imagine uma pessoa que constroe uma casa e aluga ela por um valor semelhante. É uma casa só e um aluguel só.
Neste caso, mantendo a analogia, é uma casa (o soft) e muitos aluguéis.

Além disso a concorrencia está pegando todo mundo. Se não cuidarmos, os recursos se vão pelo meio dos dedos. Existe uma limitação no nosso mercado, que não temos como derrubar. Os preços de internet estão caindo rapidamente, o que está exigindo verdadeiros malambarismos por parte dos provedores independentes.
Com certeza, a maioria que foi lá no site deve ter ficado babando pelos recursos descritos ali.
Mas com 460,00/mês, fica inviável para a maioria. Quem tem um número elevado de assinantes este custo se dilui muito facilmente, mas quem tem 100/200 usuários terá muita dificuldade de cumprir com um contrato destes.

E como o sistema deve ser bom, como diz ser, a manutenção deve ser mínima por parte do desenvolvedor. Isto poderia justificar um preço mais baixo e consequente aumento de clientes.
Hoje tem 40 clientes, como disse, mas pode ir facinho a 200 com o mesmo trabalho.
Logicamente que esta é uma posição comercial adotada e não estou aqui para criticar, mas sim sugerir um novo enfoque sobre a comercialização do produto.
Afinal, se ele é bom, não haverá trabalho adicional relacionado com manutenção.
Um preço alto se justificaria em duas situações: produto personalizado, com as necessidades exclusivas do cliente ou então se o produto fica constantemente dando problemas de manutenção. Mas aí deixaria de ser bom, o que não parece ser o caso.

----------


## WWANInternet

> O sistema, pela descrição no site, é muito bom.
> Para chegar neste ponto de desenvolvimento deve ter tido um trabalhão.Isto precisa ser reconhecido.
> Propriedade intelectual é muito difícil de avalir valores. Eu no passado fiz alguma coisa para meu uso pessoal, quando o Clipper estava em evidência e sei do trabalhão que dá programar. Mas depois de concluido é só deitar e gozar como disse aquela ministra....
> 
> Mas o mesmo raciocínio também vale para os donos de provedores. Ninguém conseguiu evoluir sem sacrifícios e muito trabalho.
> Imagine uma pessoa que constroe uma casa e aluga ela por um valor semelhante. É uma casa só e um aluguel só.
> Neste caso, mantendo a analogia, é uma casa (o soft) e muitos aluguéis.
> 
> Além disso a concorrencia está pegando todo mundo. Se não cuidarmos, os recursos se vão pelo meio dos dedos. Existe uma limitação no nosso mercado, que não temos como derrubar. Os preços de internet estão caindo rapidamente, o que está exigindo verdadeiros malambarismos por parte dos provedores independentes.
> ...


1929 ..vc esta online..posso te fazer uma pergunta

----------


## kryseck

> O sistema, pela descrição no site, é muito bom.
> Para chegar neste ponto de desenvolvimento deve ter tido um trabalhão.Isto precisa ser reconhecido.
> Propriedade intelectual é muito difícil de avalir valores. Eu no passado fiz alguma coisa para meu uso pessoal, quando o Clipper estava em evidência e sei do trabalhão que dá programar. Mas depois de concluido é só deitar e gozar como disse aquela ministra....
> 
> Mas o mesmo raciocínio também vale para os donos de provedores. Ninguém conseguiu evoluir sem sacrifícios e muito trabalho.
> Imagine uma pessoa que constroe uma casa e aluga ela por um valor semelhante. É uma casa só e um aluguel só.
> Neste caso, mantendo a analogia, é uma casa (o soft) e muitos aluguéis.
> 
> Além disso a concorrencia está pegando todo mundo. Se não cuidarmos, os recursos se vão pelo meio dos dedos. Existe uma limitação no nosso mercado, que não temos como derrubar. Os preços de internet estão caindo rapidamente, o que está exigindo verdadeiros malambarismos por parte dos provedores independentes.
> ...


Concordo plenamente com o colega!
A maioria dos brasileiros tem o "mal hábito" de querer ganhar muito em pouco tempo, com isso perdendo inúmeras oportunidades de negócios.

Gente, tem que se colocar na cabeça a verdade de que temos muitos exemplos aí de quem constroi fortunas e impérios, não é cobrando absurdos no que faz mas sim cobrando um valor competitivo assim gerando um volume muito alto de vendas!!!

Vou dar um exemplo, Imagine se qualquer fabricante de aparelho de DVD fosse cobrar pelo valor da matéria prima, tecnológia empregada, funcíonários, autorização de funcionamento da fábrica(sim, todos sabemos custa caro nesse Brasil burocrático), não sei quantos e tipos de impostos, etc, etc, etc...quanto custaria um aparelho de DVD?!?!?!?!?

Mesmo assim qualquer bom aparelho de DVD hoje com toda tecnologia atual, HMDI, DivX, etc, custa míseros R$200,00.

Enfim, se ele tem realmente 40 clientes pagando R$460,00 mensal x 40 = R$18.400,00 e praticamente líquidos, claro, pq qual o custo mensal q esse camarada tem em manter esse soft...qual a necessidade de tá aqui num fórum anúnciando seu produto em tópico de outro colega???

Quem tem aqui emprego ou qualquer trabalho de R$18.400,00 ???

Creio q só se houver aqui algum político!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Acronimo

isso msmo Kryseck, sou dono de provedor e não faturo 18.400 por mes, e olha que ainda tem um investimento alto, o negocio seria bom da seguinte maneira meu ponto de vista, vender o produto por um preço mercadologico, e toda as ferramentas atualizaçoes que o amigo desenvolvedor falou comigo no msn que vai ter, ficaria a parte, ele me disse que este valor é pelo desempenho dos desenvolvedores a atualizar constantemente o sistema, e criar novas ferramentas, seria mais pratico colocar um valor no sistmee todo e qualqur personalização ou ferramente que fosse lançada fosse cobrado um valor aparte, se for olhar bem, existe softwares digamos que exclente no mercado é o caso do myauth, puxo saco do sistema por que? custa ai em media 700 reias o myauth 3 com todos os recursos que precisamos para provedor, desde pppoe ate radius, monitoramente de torre, cadastro login cache full, etc, muito bom, e ele custa R$700,00 eu vejo a incançavel luta do PAtrick para criar novas atualizações e ferramentas, e isso é pago? não não é pago, toda vez que tem atualizaçao é gratis, toda vez que o PAtrick esceve um script que vai melhorar algum recurso ele disponibiliza inteiramente gratis, e me fale ele esta perdendo grana com isso? de forma alguma pois em todos os provedores que conheço 80% usa ou o myauth 2 ou o myauht3, claro que qualquer serviço fora ele cobra isso é obvio, imagine, se um cara monta um provedor vai pagar mensalidade em um R$460,00 ai resolve abrir outro provedor em outra cidade mais R$460,00 ninguem abre um provedor com varios clientes de uma vez só, eu gostei muito da apresentação do software so que o preço mensal é salgado, no mercado tem muito programa rodando, mas penso assim existe as Casas Bahia que vende horrores por um preço bem pequeno, so que sempre perto vai ter uma lojinha que vai vender pelo mesmo preço ou ate mesmo, vai sobreviver, e claro ter lucro senão ela não estaria aberta. acho que os amigos ai poderiam repensar em valores, se quiser ganhar mercado, me disseram por msn que o software roda em mais de 50 provedores, gostaria que indicasse algum para eu poder saber como anda, as coisas, pois comigo aki roda o bom e velho myauth tenho licença a 3 anos, é meu, não preciso preocupar no final do mes se vai ter caixa pra pagar ou não.
abraços amigos, e valeu 1929, falou tudo ai tb

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> estamos com mais de 40 clientes... e o valor de 460 é para numero ilimitado de clientes, e não cobramos por atualizações... bem é isso, cada um escolhe o sistema que lhe mais agrada.


adoraria implantar ese sistema, que segundo consta e para pequenos provedores massssssssssssssss

e muito caro, fora da realidade, se conseguiu 40 clientes otimo, se fose mais barato ja teria 2,000 provedores usando ele, o sistema e bom, funcional, otimo mesmo pelo que pude ver, mas ta fora da realidade, bem fora!!!

----------


## 1929

> 1929 ..vc esta online..posso te fazer uma pergunta


Agora tô!!!

----------


## cfhank

> isso msmo Kryseck, sou dono de provedor e não faturo 18.400 por mes, e olha que ainda tem um investimento alto, o negocio seria bom da seguinte maneira meu ponto de vista, vender o produto por um preço mercadologico, e toda as ferramentas atualizaçoes que o amigo desenvolvedor falou comigo no msn que vai ter, ficaria a parte, ele me disse que este valor é pelo desempenho dos desenvolvedores a atualizar constantemente o sistema, e criar novas ferramentas, seria mais pratico colocar um valor no sistmee todo e qualqur personalização ou ferramente que fosse lançada fosse cobrado um valor aparte, se for olhar bem, existe softwares digamos que exclente no mercado é o caso do myauth, puxo saco do sistema por que? custa ai em media 700 reias o myauth 3 com todos os recursos que precisamos para provedor, desde pppoe ate radius, monitoramente de torre, cadastro login cache full, etc, muito bom, e ele custa R$700,00 eu vejo a incançavel luta do PAtrick para criar novas atualizações e ferramentas, e isso é pago? não não é pago, toda vez que tem atualizaçao é gratis, toda vez que o PAtrick esceve um script que vai melhorar algum recurso ele disponibiliza inteiramente gratis, e me fale ele esta perdendo grana com isso? de forma alguma pois em todos os provedores que conheço 80% usa ou o myauth 2 ou o myauht3, claro que qualquer serviço fora ele cobra isso é obvio, imagine, se um cara monta um provedor vai pagar mensalidade em um R$460,00 ai resolve abrir outro provedor em outra cidade mais R$460,00 ninguem abre um provedor com varios clientes de uma vez só, eu gostei muito da apresentação do software so que o preço mensal é salgado, no mercado tem muito programa rodando, mas penso assim existe as Casas Bahia que vende horrores por um preço bem pequeno, so que sempre perto vai ter uma lojinha que vai vender pelo mesmo preço ou ate mesmo, vai sobreviver, e claro ter lucro senão ela não estaria aberta. acho que os amigos ai poderiam repensar em valores, se quiser ganhar mercado, me disseram por msn que o software roda em mais de 50 provedores, gostaria que indicasse algum para eu poder saber como anda, as coisas, pois comigo aki roda o bom e velho myauth tenho licença a 3 anos, é meu, não preciso preocupar no final do mes se vai ter caixa pra pagar ou não.
> abraços amigos, e valeu 1929, falou tudo ai tb


o sistema é por clientes, se vc tem ate 50 clientes vc paga 40,00/mes se tem 100 clientes vc paga 80,00/mes.
pra quem ta começando não fixa puxado, 460,00 é para numeros ilimitados de clientes.
e se vc tem o sistema e abrir outro provedor vc não precisa de um novo sistema, vc pode controlar tudo de um sistema só, vc pode adicionar quantos servidores quiser, t+

----------


## 1929

Pô meu, agora ficou bem mais claro.
Até peço desculpas se fui meio direto.
Nesta forma de negociação já melhora muito as possibilidades comerciais.

----------


## Acronimo

meus provedores sao independentes um do outro, como se fosse 2 empresas diferentes, no caso 50 reais mensais pra 50 clientes, 100 reias pra 80, p fato é a mensalidade, por que não vende como o Netunne, licença anual e bienal, basea-se o valor do ano inteiro e vende uma coisa so

----------


## aleksei

mkweb,

peço desculpas, pois acabei colocando todos os representantes em uma empresa só!

----------


## mkweb

1. pq o vendedor não usa email com dominio do site?
R: Colega, você não deve ter lido com atenção todo o tópico, pois é fácil notar que existem muitos intrusos no tópico que eu fiz para mostrar apenas meu produto. E não tem email com o domínio pois
o o sistema ainda não foi lançado, visto que isso também não muda nada pois o interesse deve ser pelo produto e não pelo email.

2. qual o telefone pra contato?
R: (43) 3242-3801 

3. se existe um demo pq não mostra?
R: Lendo todo o tópico você poderá ver que foi avisado várias vezes que o lançamento do produto será no dia 5/04/2009.

4. se todos já sabem o valor do sistema e acham caro, pq insistir?
R: Não tem valor algum divulgado, pelo menos do meu produto, o que será no dia do lançamento...


E aos interessados...
Por favor me contatem no email pois a falta de educação dos concorrentes neste site so me prejudicou então so estarei informando via email ou telefone. Que quiser saber mais sobre o programa www.mkweb.com.br

Obrigado!!!

----------


## kryseck

> 1. pq o vendedor não usa email com dominio do site?
> R: Colega, você não deve ter lido com atenção todo o tópico, pois é fácil notar que existem muitos intrusos no tópico que eu fiz para mostrar apenas meu produto. E não tem email com o domínio pois
> o o sistema ainda não foi lançado, visto que isso também não muda nada pois o interesse deve ser pelo produto e não pelo email.
> 
> 2. qual o telefone pra contato?
> R: (43) 3242-3801 
> 
> 3. se existe um demo pq não mostra?
> R: Lendo todo o tópico você poderá ver que foi avisado várias vezes que o lançamento do produto será no dia 5/04/2009.
> ...


Vc está certo...
Tem muita gente aqui q pega a "missa no meio e já q sair pregando" !  :Big Grin: 

Mas é assim mesmo...

Aguardando ansioso para conhecer teu sistema.

----------


## yuslen dos santos ribeiro

Amigo dei uma olhada no site e tenho interese sim pelo sistema pode me enviar o valor que vai ser cobrado [email protected] ok aguardo resposta.

----------


## redespider

Resposta ao usuário Acrônimo / Rodrigo Aguilar - Empresa Era Tec 

Mensagem enviada ao Fale Conosco do site www.webmikrotik.com.br

_"Site: WEB Mikrotik_ 
_Data: 14/04/2009 20:04:34_ 
_Nome: Patrick_ 
_E-mail:_ _[email protected]_
_Telefone: 4063-7391_ 
_Cidade / Estado: Belo Horizonte / MG_ 
_Assunto: Críticas_ 
_Mensagem: so acho um absurdo tudo o que forem fazer ser aparte, tela de login assessoria, ja que estamos pagando mensalidade queriamos o minimo de atenção_ 
_sem gerar cifras, servidor se hospedado fora da estrutura, não ensinar como se faz cache paralelo, tela de hotspot 100 reais, isso tudo é surreal, no final_ 
_vc estao apenas vendendo um cadastro de clientes online, sou do forum underlinux, e o que eu puder contribuir pra que este sistema seja conhecido como_ 
_lesador de clientes eu farei, vcs poderiam pensar direito isso pra mim é querer ganhar dinheiro em cima de zé mané que não tem conhecimento, olha uma coisa_ 
_www.tmsoft.com.br__ suporte gratis, atualização gratis, servidor dentro da propria estrutura, integração ao mk por radius, e vcs ainda me vem com isso, tem_ 
_idiotas pra tudo."_

Seu nome, telefone e e-mail foram errados na mensagem do fale conosco q nos enviou, mas conseguimos rastrear.
Patrick = Rodrigo Aguilar
[email protected] = [email protected]
4063-7391 = 4062-7301

Não entendemos o motivo pelo qual você usou essas palavras ao enviar essa mensagem em nosso "Fale conosco".

Esclarecimentos:

Nosso sistema possui também:

Servidor radius integrado (versão local).
Versão online e versão local (disponível em junho/2009).
E recentemente foi definido um valor para venda do sistema com 2 anos de atualizações inclusas.

Sobre tela de hotspot:

Só é cobrado A PERSONALIZAÇÃO de tela, pois o sistema já vem com tela padrão do webmikrotik inclusa.

Sobre assessoria:

A assessoria que é cobrada é sobre assuntos que não tem nada a ver com assuntos do WebMikrotik, pois o suporte do sistema é gratuito e suas atualizações também.
Você mencionou o sistema MyAuth, eles também cobram assessoria que não tem a ver com sistema deles (R$ 50,00 a hora).
Você disse também que nosso sistema é só um "cadastro de clientes online", se você está afirmando isso, você não conhece todos os recursos que nosso sistema oferece.

Segue abaixo os recursos oferecidos:

*Disponível aos Clientes do provedor:* 
Acesso ao web-site 
Preenchimento de dados para solicitação de cadastro 
Central do cliente 
Servidor de e-mail 
Servidor Ftp (disco virtual) 
Envio de mensagens pelo fale conosco 
Alteração de senha instantânea 
Pedido de alteração de dados cadastrais 
Visualização de histórico de pagamentos 
Impressão de segunda via do boleto 
Visualização de histórico de chamados técnicos 
Visualização de histórico de conexões 
Visualização de histórico de sinal 
Acesso ao e-mail via pop3, imap, stmp e web-mail 
Acesso ao disco virtual via web ou ftp 
Site pessoal 

*Disponível ao administrador do provedor:* 
Personalização do web-site 
Envio de arquivos para o banco de imagens 
Criação de páginas personalizadas 
Adição de novos menus 
Adição de links para outros sites 
Envio de arquivos para seção downloads 
Visualização das mensagens enviadas pelo fale conosco 
Envio de notícias para os clientes 
Envio de sugestões ou reportes de erros 
Visualização de usuários online no sistema 
Gerenciamento de usuarios especiais e administradores 
Emissão de boleto de cobrança 
Emissão de carnê de mensalidades 
Adição de bairros ou cidades na área de cobertura 
Cadastro de equipamento receptores de sinal 
Registro de tudo que é alterado no sistema 
Gerenciamento de servidores mikrotik 
Suporte à gerenciamento de contas pppoe e hotspot 
Suporte à mensagem de pendência de pagamento 
Suporte à mensagem de bloqueio de acesso 
Cadastro de endereço ddns próprio 
Criação de planos de acesso 
Cadastro de transmissores 
Impressão de contratos e termos 
Lista clientes removidos 
Estatísticas Gerais 
Gerenciamento de chamados técnicos 
Cadastro de clientes 
Visualização direta do endereço do cliente (mapa)
Recurso de cadastro automático de macs 
Lançamento automático de mensalidades 
Gerenciamento de contas de email e disco virtual 
Atualização automática do valor a ser pago pelo cliente 
Visualização de histórico de chamados técnicos 
Visualização de histórico de conexões 
Visualização de histórico de sinal 
Visualização do histórico individual de alterações da conta 
Impressão de recibo personalizado 
Gerenciamento de de usuários no próprio mikrotik ou em base radius

*Garanto que poucos sistema no mercado oferecem tantos recursos.*

E nossa tabela de preço foi atualizada antes de você nos procurar, de *R$ 50,00 à R$ 300,00* a mensalidade.

Sabe... Todos temos o direito de usarmos ou comprarmos o sistema que quisermos, agora, mesmo sem utilizar o sistema você nos insultar e dizer que vai sair falando mal dele, e que nós lesamos nossos clientes (o qual, você não é e nunca foi), é no mínimo mentiroso e anti ético, pois todo nosso sistema de trabalho, recuros oferecidos e valores cobrados estão divulgados em nosso site (WEB Mikrotik), e nossos serviços são prestados mediante contrato, o qual não estabelece muita alguma sobre cancelamento. E até como meio de facilitar a utilização do sistema por qualquer provedor, desde que o sistema foi lançado, foi divulgado um sistema de comissão de 10% mensal sobre cada cliente indicado, nosso sistema pode sair até de graça e até ser uma fonte de renda.

Se você mudar de idéia sobre o nosso sistema, estaremos à disposição para lhe atender.

Somos uma empresa séria e temos muitos clientes que podem confirmar nossa seriedade e profissionalismo.

E peço desculpas ao criador do tópico por utilizar este espaço.

Ademir Jr.
Rede Spider Telecom
Diretor Comercial
SCM ANATEL: PVST/SPV 190/2008
Certificado Mikrotik RouterOS
(67) 3345-0200
(67) 9292-9435
e-mail: [email protected]
msn: [email protected]
site: www.redespider.com.br

----------


## gladstony

> Sistema para controle de provedor Wireless que interage com servidor mikrotik.
> 
> VANTAGENS:
> 
> -Controle de mensalidades, inclusive com corte automático. (boleto bancário ou recebimento no local do provedor)
> 
> -Otimização nas etapas de instalação
> 
> -Ferramenta para atendimento aos cliente (para a equipe técnica)
> ...


Cade o sistema amigo?

----------


## wimigasltda

> (67) 3345-0200
> (67) 9292-9435
> e-mail: [email protected]
> msn: [email protected]
> site: www.redespider.com.br



Muito bom teu programa de gerenciamento. Acredito que o colega tenha ficado bravo pela questão do preço cobrado nos serviços.

Para minha estrutura eu acho caro, já que tenho poucos clientes.

Mas temos que valorizar nosso trabalho, sem isso quem pode valorizar.

Poderia melhorar seu preço. 

Mas acho legal cobrar pela quantidade de clientes.

Isso ajuda e muito pensando sempre no bem estar da empresa e do cliente.

Flw. :Bawling:

----------


## Acronimo

Não não amigo tem um grande erro ai, eu estou interessado no programa não é atoa que estou entrando em contato com vc, sobre como fazer o proxy pra poder usar junto, so que na minha empresa, tenho 3 funcionarios que não gostaram do programa, e estao metendo o pau, este foi um dos motivos de eu não ter adiquirido a mensalidade pra teste, acho que vc esta sendo radical ao falar que eu como pessoa RODRIGO AGUILAR, sendo que pelo que vi o PAtrick Brandão Rocha que é meu funcionario e tb desenvolvedor que esta denegrindo a imagem do webmikrotik, confesso que não estou muito satisfeito pelo motivo de não ter como usar ele em local ainda, mas de forma nenhuma eu como pessoa não faria isso, qem me conhece sabe como sou

----------


## starley

poxa gente vai manter a ordem aqui, isso aqui ta parecendo um ringue....

vamos fazer bonito esse forum

----------


## 1929

MkWeb, o teu sistema é muito bem elaborado e tem recursos que é dificil encontrar em outros.
Estou me organizando e acho que vou abraçar essa. Eu ainda não estou oficialmente com o provedor aberto, só com alguns amigos a título experimental. Como demora esta questão de documentação.

Pessoal, é cincoenta centavos por cliente. Logicamente no início, quem não tem 100 clientes pode achar mais pesado. Mas olhe pelo lado do serviço prestado. Com um sistema desse aqui, com o leque de serviços que posso oferecer a mais, a minha concorrencia vai pirar. 
Seguidamente se fala que para vencer a concorrencia é necessário inovar. Aí está mais uma boa opção. Sem desmerecer outros sistemas que já existem e outros em andamento.
Vai ser uma questão de preferencia pessoal.

Só gostaria que você comentasse conosco sobre a questão de hospedagem do sistema.
Qual a diferença de desempenho em servidor local e no servidor online.

----------


## Acronimo

eu tb gostei do sistema ainda mais que tem servidor de email, area do cliente, boleto, e tals, o unico problema que deparo é o fato de estar sendo online e não termos um conhecimento em fazer um bom proxy cache junto, por isso que estou constantemente falando com o pessoal do msn, meu funcionario, não gosta da ideia, conversei com ele sobre o mesmo, o fato ocorrido, ele disse que qual garantia que não ficará fora do ar, por que não lançaram uma versao para local, em questao de valores no começo eu mesmo fui contra devido a ter que pagar 400 paus por ele, hoje vejo por outro lado ja que posso pagar pra cada 50 clientes, como estou abrindo outro provedor, iria colocar ele pra rodar, uso myauths nas minhas redes, e neste novo provedor queria outro sistema diferente, entao estou entre ele e o mk-auth do PEdro

----------


## redespider

> Não não amigo tem um grande erro ai, eu estou interessado no programa não é atoa que estou entrando em contato com vc, sobre como fazer o proxy pra poder usar junto, so que na minha empresa, tenho 3 funcionarios que não gostaram do programa, e estao metendo o pau, este foi um dos motivos de eu não ter adiquirido a mensalidade pra teste, acho que vc esta sendo radical ao falar que eu como pessoa RODRIGO AGUILAR, sendo que pelo que vi o PAtrick Brandão Rocha que é meu funcionario e tb desenvolvedor que esta denegrindo a imagem do webmikrotik, confesso que não estou muito satisfeito pelo motivo de não ter como usar ele em local ainda, mas de forma nenhuma eu como pessoa não faria isso, qem me conhece sabe como sou


Quero pedir publicamente, desculpas ao Sr. Rodrigo Aguilar, pelo equívoco.

Atenciosamente.

Ademir Jr.
Rede Spider Telecom
Diretor Comercial
SCM ANATEL: PVST/SPV 190/2008
(67) 3345-0200
(67) 9292-9435
e-mail: [email protected]
msn: [email protected]
site: www.redespider.com.br

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> MkWeb, o teu sistema é muito bem elaborado e tem recursos que é dificil encontrar em outros.
> Estou me organizando e acho que vou abraçar essa. Eu ainda não estou oficialmente com o provedor aberto, só com alguns amigos a título experimental. Como demora esta questão de documentação.
> 
> Pessoal, é cincoenta centavos por cliente. Logicamente no início, quem não tem 100 clientes pode achar mais pesado. Mas olhe pelo lado do serviço prestado. Com um sistema desse aqui, com o leque de serviços que posso oferecer a mais, a minha concorrencia vai pirar. 
> Seguidamente se fala que para vencer a concorrencia é necessário inovar. Aí está mais uma boa opção. Sem desmerecer outros sistemas que já existem e outros em andamento.
> Vai ser uma questão de preferencia pessoal.
> 
> Só gostaria que você comentasse conosco sobre a questão de hospedagem do sistema.
> Qual a diferença de desempenho em servidor local e no servidor online.


 
Por qual optou? MkWeb do usuario mkweb ou webmikrotik do usuario cfhank(que depois virou redespider) ?

----------


## mkweb

> Resposta ao usuário Acrônimo / Rodrigo Aguilar - Empresa Era Tec 
> 
> Mensagem enviada ao Fale Conosco do site www.webmikrotik.com.br
> 
> _"Site: WEB Mikrotik_ 
> _Data: 14/04/2009 20:04:34_ 
> _Nome: Patrick_ 
> _E-mail:_ _[email protected]_
> _Telefone: 4063-7391_ 
> ...


Não precisa pedir desculpas só agora por utilizar meu tópico, pois você já tomou posse faz muito tempo dele, inclusive já estão mandando e-mail para mim com perguntas do seu sistema, ta uma zuera....

Não perca tempo se desculpando, já era. Isso aqui ta pior que a casa da mãe Joana!!!!!

----------


## 1929

> Não precisa pedir desculpas só agora por utilizar meu tópico, pois você já tomou posse faz muito tempo dele, inclusive já estão mandando e-mail para mim com perguntas do seu sistema, ta uma zuera....
> 
> Não perca tempo se desculpando, já era. Isso aqui ta pior que a casa da mãe Joana!!!!!


Cara, fui eu que fiz a confusão. mil perdões.
O MKWEB é do outro sistema, que estávamos aguardando o lançamento.
Já está disponível, mkweb?
Você disse que teria funcionalidades totalmente práticas e coisas não encontradas em outros sistemas.
eu acho que tem muita gente aguardando para fazer uma análise antes de tomar uma decisão final.

----------


## 1929

> Por qual optou? MkWeb do usuario mkweb ou webmikrotik do usuario cfhank(que depois virou redespider) ?


Agradeço teu aleta, Fernando, Já estava trocando as bolas por aqui. 
Não optei por nenhum ainda. Tenho tempo até chegar meus documentos.

----------


## mkweb

Colega, me passe seu email: a liberação para o demo será individual.

Vlw!!

----------


## larryhc

Olha pessoal, já que todos estão aqui falando dos sistemas, hoje estamos testando o WEB Mikrotik o sistema é fantastico fui atendido pelo Ademir com muita educação e explicou claramente o que seria melhor para minha infra-estrutura, atualmente temos várias torres independentes sendo que podemos controlar todas as torres em um único sistema que este sistema é o webmikrotik, nosso amigo Marciano MPSnet também está fazendo os testes. Estamos gostando muito do sistema, realmente superou nossas expectativas.

Recomendo 100%

site: WEB Mikrotik

----------


## gladstony

> Olha pessoal, já que todos estão aqui falando dos sistemas, hoje estamos testando o WEB Mikrotik o sistema é fantastico fui atendido pelo Ademir com muita educação e explicou claramente o que seria melhor para minha infra-estrutura, atualmente temos várias torres independentes sendo que podemos controlar todas as torres em um único sistema que este sistema é o webmikrotik, nosso amigo Marciano MPSnet também está fazendo os testes. Estamos gostando muito do sistema, realmente superou nossas expectativas.
> 
> Recomendo 100%
> 
> site: WEB Mikrotik


Amigo, tem periodo de teste?

Ou voce contratou caso não goste não continuará com o mesmo?

----------


## larryhc

> Amigo, tem periodo de teste?
> 
> Ou voce contratou caso não goste não continuará com o mesmo?



Amigão, adicione ele no seu msn: [email protected] entre em contato e que ele irá resolver seu problema.

----------


## gladstony

> Amigão, adicione ele no seu msn: [email protected] entre em contato e que ele irá resolver seu problema.



Como já e tarde ele esta offline.

Fui no site fiz o cadastro mas lá só tem planos de R$ 40,00 acima... não encontrei o plano de R$ 50,00 (que no site diz ser o plano minimo).

----------


## larryhc

> Como já e tarde ele esta offline.
> 
> Fui no site fiz o cadastro mas lá só tem planos de R$ 40,00 acima... não encontrei o plano de R$ 50,00 (que no dite diz ser o plano minimo).



Tem problema não, se você já fez o cadastro agora aguarde que ele entra todos os dias ele tem uma equipe de programação porreta que lança atualizações e novos recursos quase todos os dias, só fale com ele que fui eu que lhe indiquei para que meu nome fique honrado.

Abraço  :Itsme:

----------


## gladstony

> Tem problema não, se você já fez o cadastro agora aguarde que ele entra todos os dias ele tem uma equipe de programação porreta que lança atualizações e novos recursos quase todos os dias, só fale com ele que fui eu que lhe indiquei para que meu nome fique honrado.
> 
> Abraço


Moço fiz o cadastro cedo... liguei pra ele desde 15:00 e nada.

----------


## larryhc

> Moço fiz o cadastro cedo... liguei pra ele desde 15:00 e nada.


Tente conversar com ele pelo msn beleza, estou indo dormir agora pois estou morto de sono sou novo aqui no fórum más pode ter certeza que sempre estarei passando por aqui e contribuindo.

----------


## redespider

> Moço fiz o cadastro cedo... liguei pra ele desde 15:00 e nada.


Olá Gladstony, peço desculpas pelo transtorno, o que aconteceu foi o seguinte...

Pedimos a transferencia de nossos números para outra operadora (portabilidade), porém, em vez de ficarmos no máximo 2 horas sem telefone como diz a regulamentação da ANATEL, a antiga operadora cancelou nossas linhas antes mesmo da nova operadora fazer a instalação das mesmas. Creio que até 20/04/2009 (segunda-feira) este probema estará resolvido, por enquanto, estamos utilizando nosso número interno - (67) 3346-7006.

Sobre seu cadastro... Ele já foi ativado, para funcionar o sistema em seu domínio (www.atgbo.com.br) basta que você altere os dns do domínio para dns1.redespider.com.br e dns2.redespider.com.br. Estamos à disposição para demais informações, tanto pelo telefone acima, quanto pelo msn.

Atenciosamente.

Ademir Jr.
Rede Spider Telecom
Diretor Comercial
SCM ANATEL: PVST/SPV 190/2008
Certificado Mikrotik RouterOS
(67) 3345-0200
(67) 9292-9435
e-mail: [email protected]
msn: [email protected]
site: www.redespider.com.br

----------


## Acronimo

amigos, aderi o programa, no novo provedor, 50 reais por cada 50 clientes, esta otimo, o sistema é bom, rapido e tem tudo o que precisamos, o Ademir me deu toda a atenção que precisava, e ainda ele vai fazer pra mim o cache paralelo ao meu mk, com um valor bastante em conta, eu indico a todos, abraços

----------


## larrymsi

> Olha pessoal, já que todos estão aqui falando dos sistemas, hoje estamos testando o WEB Mikrotik o sistema é fantastico fui atendido pelo Ademir com muita educação e explicou claramente o que seria melhor para minha infra-estrutura, atualmente temos várias torres independentes sendo que podemos controlar todas as torres em um único sistema que este sistema é o webmikrotik, nosso amigo Marciano MPSnet também está fazendo os testes. Estamos gostando muito do sistema, realmente superou nossas expectativas.
> 
> Recomendo 100%
> 
> site: WEB Mikrotik


E ai xará.

Estou respodendo por aqui.. pois o meu post la foi trancado..

Mais te repondendo de lá...

Sou do outro lado do continente, França.. kakakak 

Brincadeira, sou produto nacional mesmo.. rs.. 

Mais falando sério agora..

Tambem adquirir o WebMikrotik, la com o Ademir. Embora ainda estou em fase de implantação estou achado fastastico gerenciador ele o que nos precisamos por aqui.. e o mesmo promete..

Falou, abraços..

----------


## Acronimo

Tb uso, o atendimento é otimo, o produto excelente, facil, e ainda da opções pro cliente em varios aspectos
recomendo a todos

----------


## proauth

Segue um novo sistema: ProAuth® Sistema de Gerenciamento para Provedores de Internet
Acesso total a demonstrações
Meu MSN: [email protected]
Abraço

----------


## Acronimo

belos graficos, so o preço é meio salgado para se ter a licença, rsr o webmikrotik é otimo, estou gostando muito barato, e todo o trabalho pesado fica com o mikrotik assim controlo a banda dos clientes na torre, e não em um so server, tem email, area do cliente, financeiro, escelente sistema, estou agora so esperando a versao local, pra poder migrar algumas areas aki

----------


## larrymsi

> belos graficos, so o preço é meio salgado para se ter a licença, rsr o webmikrotik é otimo, estou gostando muito barato, e todo o trabalho pesado fica com o mikrotik assim controlo a banda dos clientes na torre, e não em um so server, tem email, area do cliente, financeiro, escelente sistema, estou agora so esperando a versao local, pra poder migrar algumas areas aki


Concordo com voce..

Ate o momento o que apareceu aqui o webmikrotik e o que tem o melhor custo beneficio...

Estou também na expectativa da versao local; segundo o pessoal no proximo mês.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

tambem gostei do sistema, mas ta caro ainda, o webmikrotik estou usando e gostando

----------


## Acronimo

e o suporte do Ademir, é otimo resolve tudo em 5 minutos, rrs outro dia tinha que pagar o boleto do registro.br, no santander, e aki na minha cidade não tem este banco, ele disse que era so eu depositar pra ele que ele pagava, enfim a boa vontade conta muito principalmente pra mim

----------


## proauth

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, as vezes a galera baba mais o dono do q o soft.
é da vida.
tô no lugar errado, desculpem, favor esquecer do proauth, até.
 :Goodnight:

----------


## Acronimo

não nã babamos em ninguem, e sim reconhecemos esforços e apoio, apiar somente algo que é barato e resolve o meu problema, e apoio o Ademir, e o PAtrick, ambos estao de parabens, por seus softwares, ser tao eficaz e ter um preço legal a todos, se eu tiver que pagar quase 5 mil eu pagaria um desenvolvedor e criaria um sistema proprio, amigo logistica, vende barato e vende muitas unidades, assim tem melhor retorno, o q adianta ter preço la no alto te não vender, olhe o caso do Habib's rsrsr vende barato e vende muito

----------


## Acronimo

um detalhe ja começou mau não sabendo aceitar criticas,

----------


## gladstony

> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, as vezes a galera baba mais o dono do q o soft.
> é da vida.
> tô no lugar errado, desculpem, favor esquecer do proauth, até.


Voce foi ironico na sua colocação seu sistema é bom sim... mas o webmikrotik tem otimo custo e otima funcionalidade.

webmikrotik é um otimo serviço e o suporte melhor ainda.

Sucesso.

----------


## Acronimo

Concordo com vc Gladstony, funcionalidade dele é incrivel, qualquer um pode operar, e outra coisa, o limite de banda fica bem proximo ao cliente, na propria torre, assim evita mais saltos, uso o webmikrotik e debian fazendo o cache com o thunder, e o preço´esta otimo, assim serve pra quem esta começando tb, e tem medo de pagar caro em um sistema, o suporte do Ademir é 100% atencioso, e mais ele resolve bem rapido os problemas, alem de dar dicas 
uso tb o myauth, mas assim que sair a versao local, irei colocar ele no lugar do myauht

----------


## jociano

> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, as vezes a galera baba mais o dono do q o soft.
> é da vida.
> tô no lugar errado, desculpem, favor esquecer do proauth, até.


Olha a humildade amigo, seu sistema é LINDO, mas falta só uma coisinha básica, quem fez saber ouvir criticas nem que as mesmas sejam destrutivas. Mas mesmo assim é de babar o seu sistema. Abraços!!!

----------


## Não Registrado

> Sistema para controle de provedor Wireless que interage com servidor mikrotik.
> 
> VANTAGENS:
> 
> -Controle de mensalidades, inclusive com corte automático. (boleto bancário ou recebimento no local do provedor)
> 
> -Otimização nas etapas de instalação
> 
> -Ferramenta para atendimento aos cliente (para a equipe técnica)
> ...


Ola qual é o seu contatotou precisando falar com vc arespeito do seu programa...

----------


## mkweb

MkWeb

----------


## pedrovigia

bom, bonito e barato: MK-AUTH

www.mk-auth.ning.com

----------

